# FRONT PANEL HEADPHONE doesn't work.



## saikat (May 30, 2010)

My fornt panel headphone jack does'nt work.my motherboard is ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS.I try all way but i can't success.Pls tell me about some help for this problem.


----------



## Shane (May 30, 2010)

Is it even connected to the mobo?...and is it connected properly?


----------



## NVX_185 (May 30, 2010)

If you assembled the computer yourself, as Neva ^^ has said, you need to make sure the front panel is connected to the Mobo's front panel header pins. You need to be certain that the specific pins (eg: LSPKROUT, RSPKROUT, Ground) are all connected correctly to their respective pins. Double-check this.

Also, check in your sound-driver's application on your computer to make sure front panel jack detection is enabled.


----------



## meticadpa (May 30, 2010)

You shouldn't be using them anyway. Using the front panel audio gives very inferior audio quality due to the signal being affected by EMI (Electro magnetic interference).

Use the sound card itself, or the onboard ports on the motherboard.


----------



## ganzey (May 31, 2010)

^^well maybe you should stop trolling and give helpful information.
some people connect their speakers to the rear, and just use the front panel for headphones when it is late at night, ect.

make sure all the pin are int eh right spots, if you have the manual for your motherboard it should have a page that shows what every pin connects to for the front panel


----------



## linkin (May 31, 2010)

He is right though. the front plugs do give poor quality sound. The OP said "I try all way but i can't success." which probably means he's tried every single combination.

@OP: if it isn't a big issue just use the rear ports on your motherboard or soundcard.


----------



## meticadpa (May 31, 2010)

ganzey said:


> ^^well maybe you should stop trolling and give helpful information.
> some people connect their speakers to the rear, and just use the front panel for headphones when it is late at night, ect.
> 
> make sure all the pin are int eh right spots, if you have the manual for your motherboard it should have a page that shows what every pin connects to for the front panel



I'm not trolling, I'm giving correct information...

Why would you want to hassle yourself into doing something which is going to diminish your sound quality anyway?

That just makes absolutely no sense to me, at all.

Don't just assume I troll ALL  the time.


----------



## PohTayToez (May 31, 2010)

meticadpa said:


> I'm not trolling, I'm giving correct information...
> 
> Why would you want to hassle yourself into doing something which is going to diminish your sound quality anyway?



For conveniece, obviously.  The loss in sound quality would be acceptable if you have a set up that makes it difficult to access the rear audio ports, especially if you're regularly plugging and unplugging your headphones.


----------

